# Water pump for valeting purposes??



## auto-pro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi all,
Not sure if anyone can help me, i am in the process of setting up a small valeting company and have the majority of equipment, however, i am guessing i need a water pump of some kind to pressurise the water feed from the water tank to pressure washer which is fine but im unsure as to a specification. ie what sort of litre per minute/hour should i be looking for? bearing in mind its a 250litre tank and a 2200w makita pressure washer.

Any help muchly appreciated.

PS- wheres the best place to get good dash detailing brush's/swabs?

Thanks again...

[email protected]


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tom,
drawing water from a tank for a pressure washer has been a hot topic lately what with the hosepipe bans and everything.

Someone wrote to Karcher and was told that all of their range are able to draw water straight from a tank, no inlet pressure is necessary. Don't know about Makita, might be worth dropping an email to them?

I know that Meguiars do interior brushes and swabs, most of the traders on here will stock them at discounted prices to members 

There's also the Blackmagic range that you can get here
http://www.speeding.co.uk/acatalog/Black_Magic_Car_care_Tools.html

Dave


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi , just like you ive only been going as a business for about six months , not the best time of year to start .
my tank in the van is 175 litres , its very rare you will use the tank , but i put one in just incase .
i have a small kaecher , and it draws the water from the tank , but what you will have to make sure is there is no air in the hose between the tank and the washer , or it will stop , so going to far from the tank causes a bit of a problem eg longer hose .
try yours with a short hose and see if it works , makita is a good name in power tools ill be suprised if it didnt pull through.
did you get a generator as well


----------



## Howi (Feb 4, 2006)

With a Hosepipe ban in this part of the world, I use my tank 400 litres all the time. 

I have had no trouble with my Karcher pw sucking water from the tank. 
I simply turn on the tap on the tank wait for a good flow thru the hose and connect to the Karcher, turn on the Karcher and set the pressure to its lowest setting, wait for a good flow and away you go.

When winter comes make sure all hoses, pressure washers etc are stored in a warm place overnight, otherwise frozen pipes will ruin your day.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i take it howi youve got a big van .lol:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

No pump needed!! what you could do is purchase some high flow brass connections and a high flow tap from us (Autobrite) to give you a fast flowing water flow from the tap! Then its a good idea to replace with a wider bore hose (about 18mm) for a better flow to! Limit the hose down to about 5 metres...:thumb:


----------

